# Colocar motor de arranque para impulsar un ciclomotor



## Maty45 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hola me llamo matias y estoy en en un pequeño proyecto personal.
Estoy por poner un motor de arranque de moto en un ciclomotor ..(para usarlo como impulsor).
Mi pregunta es alguien ya lo iso? Se puede usar un regulador electrónico de velocidad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2018)

Emplear un motor de arranque como motor de tracción es una muy mala idea.

Alto torque pero consumo demasiado elevado como para ser mantenido por batería/s


----------



## Maty45 (Nov 7, 2018)

Este motor tiene un consumo de 16amp ...no es muy grande que digamos ...Pero es sólo para empezar.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2018)

16Amp y que baterias le piensas poner? recuerda que este tipo de motor es el que deja en un tris la baterían sin carga.
No son motores diseñados para funcionamiento permanente, solo funcionar un momento para poder arrancar el motor, por eso cuando este no arranca de una, tras varios intentos, la batería es incapaz  de hacerlo funcionar, por eso te dijeron que es una mala idea, yo diria que es malísima, hay otros tipos de motores que igualmente de darian mejores resultados


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 7, 2018)

Hola,. vienen kits(motor más controlador) para bicicletas y/o ciclomotores.


----------

